# [Heisec] Protest gegen Bildungssystem: über 50 Unis gehackt



## Newsfeed (4 Oktober 2012)

Hacker sind in die Server zahlreicher Hochschulen eingedrungen - sie wollen damit auf Missstände in den Bildungssystemen der USA und Europa aufmerksam machen. Auch deutsche Unis sind betroffen (TU Berlin, Heidelberg, Freiburg, Göttingen).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

